# 1DX high iso samples



## Deo (Jul 6, 2012)

So yesterday i just received my 1DX, finally. So maybe some of you would like to see it's high iso performance. Therefore i decided to upload some high iso jpeg.

here we go:
note: click image for larger resolution 
thanks


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting. I wish each image was identical except for the ISO.


----------



## EDL (Jul 7, 2012)

wow, that's pretty dang good.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Interesting. I wish each image was identical except for the ISO.



I agree, but I would hate to see the OP have to shoot the dog just to get the exact same photos. :mrgreen:


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I wish each image was identical except for the ISO.
> ...



I'll work on that today


----------



## TheBiles (Jul 7, 2012)

So, how are you liking that beast? I'm jealous.


----------



## Deo (Jul 7, 2012)

hahaha, I liked it very much especially for the new AF and 36ms shutter lag, however there is some disadvantages such that it could not focus my sigma 150-500.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I thought 1D X was supposed to be better at high ISO than 5D 3.  I know it has 2 more stops but they're not really useable.  

But judging by what Deo has posted, I can't see any difference of 1D X at 25k ISO vs my 5D 3.  They're both pretty much unusable for prints.


----------



## Deo (Jul 8, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Well I thought 1D X was supposed to be better at high ISO than 5D 3.  I know it has 2 more stops but they're not really useable.
> 
> But judging by what Deo has posted, I can't see any difference of 1D X at 25k ISO vs my 5D 3.  They're both pretty much unusable for prints.



However these shots all taken with jpeg with no noise reduction. So probably if it was shoot in raw, just a possibility, it might be useable. but who will use iso s that high ?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know.  I've shot in candle lights with 5d3 and it was still at 12800 not even up to 25k iso


----------

